# Built in mudroom lockers project



## osueric27 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hello all, I am new to this forum and just a novice woodworker. My wife has tasked me with building a built in mudroom locker and bench. I have some ideas but wanted to bounce some things around here to make sure I do this correctly. Here is a picture of the space I have to work with.











From the door to the inside cornet is 2' 5" and from the inside corner to the floor vent is 4' 5". Not a ton of space but I think I can fit a locker in the small space and then two more on longer stretch with either drawers or cubbies on the bottom. I also want cubbies at the top. Here are my questions.

1. What would be the best type of wood to use? I want some nice hardwood. Everything will be painted white and I will match the trim along the top and bottom.
2. I have never built any cabinets so I have been looking for some basic plans that will help me with proper cuts, joints, and structure. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
3. The biggest thing I am concerned about is getting the inside corner transition between the lockers, bench, and cubbies. Not sure how to really go about this.


I appreciate the help and suggestions!

Eric


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

Cabinet grade birch ply and poplar for the solid wood parts is the least expensive and best choice----

A local hardwood supplier or small mil is a better place to buy your woods than a Big Box store---You have plenty of space---18" seat and base is comfortable---lockers 9 inches deep or so---cubbies can be any depth that looks right.

Lift up seats are a pain and end up as junk collectors---open space beneath the seats is better--with doors or without---


----------



## osueric27 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I do have a small lumber dealer near by that has some nice wood. Any ideas on where I can find some plans? Just want to make sure I am building this correctly.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Poplar is a very good choice for painting....it's sturdy, stable, easy to work with, reasonably priced, and accepts paint well. Be sure to prime it and fill any voids.


----------



## osueric27 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion. I will post some pics when it is done. But I am sure I will have some questions along the way.


----------

